# What is Virgin Honey and how to Produce it?



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

since all of the workers are technically virgin isn't all honey virgin ? Actually the definition as far as I know is honey that is taken from new comb without heat or pressure


----------



## Beetrucker74 (Oct 10, 2010)

Sounds like nonsence to me. Unrefined honey is usually called Raw Honey in all my years I have never heard of anyone calling it Virgin Honey even out of new comb, though you could market honey out of new comb at a premium since there is no chance for contamination from residuals in wax.


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Che,
No such term in American english in regards to honey or honey products.
Could it mean "Organic" in Sweden?
Or
Someone has found a way to market their honey with a nice term that doesn't really mean anything.
Hawkster & BeeTrucker may have a point that they could be selling honey in new comb. 
But, there is not a term "virgin" for that that I have ever heard.
I may have to think about that for my honey.


----------



## G Barnett (May 13, 2012)

In the case of virgin olive oil, it is termed that because no chemicals are used in the process. Refined olive oil has been through some sort of chemical process to neutralize strong tastes (characterized as defects) and neutralize the acid content. So, maybe chemical or treatment free honey?


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

The truest "virgin" honey would be comb honey from foundation-less supers.
That's as close to "virgin" I.E. untouched/untreated/unaltered as I can think of that would be feasible to market.


----------



## Hawkster (Apr 16, 2010)

oxford has a definition http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/virgin+honey


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

OK. So what is virgin comb? Is that comb that no babies have be laid in? (not a pun).? That would be all the comb in my supers then. This sounds pretty lame as a marketing term.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Definition of virgin comb
noun
honeycomb that has been used only once for honey and never for storing eggs. 

http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/virgin+comb?q=virgin+comb


----------



## chrissv (Oct 12, 2008)

Virgin honey comes from ugly bees.
:lpf:


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Arn't they all virgins except the queen?


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

Interesting idea. I think it would take too much time to explain it to the consumer, the explanation would sound kind of lame, and the customer may ask what's wrong with all my other honey and why isn't it virgin.

Sounds like a couple of inquiries I've had from people who want honey from the "lower half of the comb." I ask if they mean the brood nest, that is the lower half of the hive (which loses them in the conversation) and they say they want honey from the lower portion of the cell. Supposedly, someone is telling, or selling them on the idea that it's better honey with more antioxidants...and that it's possible for us beekeepers to extract and segregate that honey.

Sounds like someone sits around and makes this stuff up.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## jdmidwest (Jul 9, 2012)

No such thing as virgin honey, it has all been regurgitated by the bees when it gets to the hive.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

The term is commonly used in some parts of Latin America and Europe, as a way to describe minimum human intervention and no admixtures to the mix. It’s just a way to say you are not selling adulterated honey on any form. The term does not have anything to do with proper dictionary translation, or scientific explanation; it is a colloquial form used to explain procedures and origins of products.


----------

